

MongoEngine 0.3 Released - schallis
http://hmarr.com/2010/mar/17/mongoengine-03-released/

======
hinoglu
Thanks for this great piece of software. I've discovered mongoengine a few
days ago, and found myself trying to add iexact and other methods. Now 0.3
leaves more time to focus on to the projects :)

